# Why certify?



## aaronangelle (Apr 8, 2011)

Any where in the world, every person says you get certification. But i says why certification. Specify the reasons to get certification.


----------



## BSC Nursing (Apr 14, 2013)

You are certified of having skills to do a particular job.


----------



## louiseb (Dec 22, 2012)

The certificate shows that you are qualified in a particular field or subject, its usually asked for by future employees and added onto you C.V.


----------

